# KSU-Hosted Thursday night tournaments



## nickf11 (Jun 4, 2012)

We will be hosting tournaments every thursday night until mid August or so on Allatoona. It would be great if we could get some folks to show up. The more boats the better.

This is straight from our facebook page:


The Thursday night tournaments are about to begin. Next Thursday the 14th from 6:30 to 10:30. Please tell everyone you know to come out and fish. Tournaments will be on Thursdays every week for the rest of the summer.  

rules: 
$35 dollar entry fee $5 towards ksu fishing team, $5 for big fish, $25 for the pot.
 1:7 pay out ratio 
1/2 lb penatly for dead fish. 

flyers will be coming soon. 

The ramp has not been finalized yet, still waiting on a couple things from the corps. I will update with the ramp as soon as I know. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## nickf11 (Jun 5, 2012)

UPDATE: The ramp we will be using is BLOCKHOUSE. 

All else above ^ is the same. Hope to see everyone there


----------



## bassjake (Jun 10, 2012)

pays 1 in 7 not 7 to 1 lol


----------



## nickf11 (Jun 10, 2012)

fixed it. sorry, that was copied from the fb page. 

The first tournament of the series is this thursday night. hope to see everyone there.


----------



## fisherman012 (Jun 14, 2012)

whats yall's FB?  Wish the tournaments were a little further south!  I plan to transfer to KSU and hopefully fish on the fishing team in a couple years.


----------



## nickf11 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks to those of you who came out. We had ten boats total and it8 lbs is what it took to win. We'd like to see more people at the next one next thursday.


----------



## nickf11 (Jun 22, 2012)

13 boats showed up to the second tournament. 6 lbs got paid. It could be anyone's day out there right now. Hope to continue to see improvement on the attendance. Thanks to those who have participated.


----------



## jwoody79 (Jun 28, 2012)

A buddy of mine and me will be there tonight. Is this standard tournament rules? 5 fish limit etc....


----------



## JBilliard (Jul 2, 2012)

Are you having tourney this Thursday?  Just curious with it being a Holiday week.


----------



## nickf11 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry for the late replies, but yes, we had one on the holiday week and yes, standard rules.


----------



## swamphunter1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Are these still going on?


----------

